# Thinking of relocating to Dubai



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Hey

Thinking of moving to Dubai and obviously lots playing on my mind.

Is it easy to make friends in Dubai? Also is there more to Dubai than partying all the time? I'm 35 and although I love a drink etc, I don't want it to be my only focus.

I also although moving for work would like to know if just everyone is just wanting a casual fling in Dubai or there decent people out there. It's not my main focus of course but if I'm there for the long haul I don't want to remain single and alone...I can stay in london for that!!  

I noticed that a lot of you have been mocking us newbies and are very negative about matters of the heart, but some of us do still have one  so please be kind 

Thanking u kindly


----------



## prs (May 24, 2012)

lot of things to do in dubai, its been 10 yrs i m living here and dnt want to leave this city, tax free salary .. sunshine all year around ... desert driving, belly dance ... sheesha ( google it pls !!!).... lot of party places...man made island palm jumeirah...... check Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup , u wil find some good frends out here ....but 1 most important thing ... respect law and respect people here ...some of them are very conservative ... lastly zero percent tolerance when u drink n drive... means if u r caught by cops when u drink and drive u r out of the country.. so play safe .. enjoy ... welcome to dubai


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks so much...a sensible, kind answer


----------



## Toon (Feb 28, 2012)

prs said:


> lot of things to do in dubai, its been 10 yrs i m living here and dnt want to leave this city, tax free salary .. sunshine all year around ... desert driving, belly dance ... sheesha ( google it pls !!!).... lot of party places...man made island palm jumeirah...... check Do something, Learn something, Share something, Change something - Meetup , u wil find some good frends out here ....but 1 most important thing ... respect law and respect people here ...some of them are very conservative ... lastly zero percent tolerance when u drink n drive... means if u r caught by cops when u drink and drive u r out of the country.. so play safe .. enjoy ... welcome to dubai


Are you a shareholder in meetup? You sound desperate buddy.


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Toon...calm the hell down!! You need to sort your bitterness/cutting comments out, prs what actually helping me out and obviously still loves where he lives which obviously you don't!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Natters13 said:


> Toon...calm the hell down!! You need to sort your bitterness/cutting comments out, prs what actually helping me out and obviously still loves where he lives which obviously you don't!!



Like I said in t'other post, you'll get used to Toon!! He's ok really............ TOON, BE NICE! :boxing:

Jo xxx


----------



## Natters13 (Jun 13, 2012)

Ha ok, I will let him off.

Don't think I'm strange for posting in both, I realised I'd get more responses in Dubai section rather than the general section x


----------

